# Kernovii



## TREETX (Nov 12, 2004)

Killer disease Kernovii  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/3997687.stm


----------



## Reed (Nov 12, 2004)

It's not new, it's just been officially recognized.

Bravo for the mutants, as they show intellect far superior than we can. Maybe the creationists can conjure-up a prayer for this new emergent. I find it a good challenge.


----------



## Yellowdog (Nov 21, 2004)

was that a fungal mat??


----------

